# La Pavoni - group head gaskets



## MrNik (Aug 28, 2018)

So I just managed to changed 4 of 5 gaskets, I couldn't remove the snap ring from inside the head for last gasket.

I have then re-assembled but the lever is quite stiff, pulling up and down, whether the machine is off or on.

I used a little bit of coconut oil to lubricate the piston, should I have used more or none or another lubricant?

Should the lever be tight, require more force after changing the gaskets? Or have I tightened something too much?

Also, does the gasket on the shower screen stay on the shower screen or should it be fitted onto the filter holder?

I pulled one shot post gasket change perfectly fine.

A few hours late on the second one the portafilter exploded out mid shot, slightly worried about this and I am now vary to use the machine again...

Any tips / suggestions would be great.

Thanks

Nik


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Did you lubricate the gasket which touches the portafilter on the porta filter side, or greased the metal where the portafilter engages? If you have, you got a portafilter sneeze. If you did that, make sure you clean that up very thoroughly! There should be no lubricant on the lower group that touched the PF in any way!

Second: the advice is to use a silicone based , food grade silicone like molicote 111. Lubricate the piston seals sparingly. If you've done the job properly, with the machine code, it should feel like knife through butter.

My advice to you is to undo it all again, see if the piston shaft is not catching anywhere, lubricate it gently. You can test it out how it goes before putting the shower screen back.

Make sure you put the seals the right way up too!

The group gasket holds the shower screen in place. You can sit it there by using the portafilter without a basket, but I personally slot in with my fingers.

You can remove the group (two bolts) to work on it. It's so much easier.

Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

If you are talking about these 73, 74 and 75 in this schematic,

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/La-Pavoni-Lever-Spare-Parts/cc-34.asp

you need similar to these:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4Pc-Circlip-Combination-Internal-External-Pliers-Set-Snap-Ring-Jesus-Clip-C-Clip/282848139775?epid=1859833396&hash=item41db1019ff:g:m9IAAOSwgm5dws9D


----------



## Zal (May 7, 2020)

Small round nose pliers with long arms which are available in any craft store works just as well.

I Iubricated all the rubbers gaskets on the piston plus add some lubricant on the shaft and its working way smoother than before.

Check if the gaskets are properly oriented which might cause the Extra friction


----------



## MrNik (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks all.

I have taken the group head off and checked the gaskets and they all look good, and greased up the piston.

Then re-assembled, it is still very stiff and it's after the lever is at about 90 degrees, you can see on the picture that the piston is tight against the group head, where the arrow is pointing.

Any suggestions? More grease?

Thanks

Nik


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

You need to get the pliers mentioned above or a similar set and change the gasket in the group. Also did you put the lever back the right way?


----------



## MrNik (Aug 28, 2018)

I will try the lever the other way round but from pictures it looks to be the correct way.

Need to get the pliers too but I don't think not changing the last gasket should have this effect.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

As above, change the group gasket. If you had interfered with that cir clip, it might be that it's getting caught in the piston rod, and it seems to me it's not centred.

The lever seems to be the right way up. The rear pin should be higher than the front one.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

If you have not already done so and while you have the group/piston etc in pieces again, if the bore is brass, clean and polish it. A Dremel type tool is helpful.

If it has the plastic liner, wipe clean and check for defects that may affect the piston travel. The plastic liner can be a pig. Come back for tips if it needs removing.

As above re checking you have correctly fitted the new gaskets and look for signs that they may have crumpled (causing the stiffness) when you replaced the piston in the bore.


----------



## MrNik (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks all.

I did all of the above but the lever still wasn't pulling smoothly, then I rotated the piston 180 degrees, and it's now pulling perfectly.

I suspect the piston is slightly curved?

Not sure if it should be or if this is wear and tare.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Check the bore for defects, as above.


----------

